# Angeln am 'tHilgelo (Meddosee)



## Chris- (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne mit einem erfahrenen Angler zum Hilgelo-See
fahren. Habe leider noch keinen blassen Schimmer von 
der Materie. 
Möchte aber vor der langwierigen Fischerprüfung erst einmal
sehen ob Angeln wirklich mein Ding ist. Und deshalb würde ich
das gerne dies Jahr in Holland testen (C&R).

Vispass und neue Grundausrüstung vorhanden.
Was so ein Verkäufer unter Grundausrüstung versteht. 

Ich habe bei euch im Forum gelesen, dass am See eine
Aufteilung in bestimmte Bereiche gibt. 
Die landesweite Gewässerliste hat hier nur eine Minikarte ohne Einschränkungen.
Wo darf ich denn da Angeln? Mein Vispass ist aus einem
Angelladen in Enschede - reicht der hier aus?

Bin schon etwas älter und leider Beruflich etwas Eingespannt
- geht also nur am WE. Anderes Gewässer in der Nähe von
Winterswijk ist auch OK.

LG

Chris     |wavey:


----------



## HAPE-1909 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln am 'tHilgelo (Meddosee)*

Hi,
wo kommst du denn genau her und auf welche Fischart bist du genau aus?


----------



## Chris- (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln am 'tHilgelo (Meddosee)*

Chris-Dorsten  

... also aus dem Kreis Recklinghausen.
Aber ich bin mobil, ist also kein Thema sich auch vor Ort zu treffen.

Ach ja, hier einmal meine "Ausrüstung":

Rute1 = Shimano Vengeance Tele Trout / 4,00m WG 5-10g
Rolle = SPRO Montana 430 / 25'ger Schnur

Wurde mir als Allroundrute verkauft - ist aber laut I-Net eine Forellenrute.
Also nix wie in den lokalen Angelladen und nachfragen ob die Rute was taugt.

Ja, an sich schon aber im Speziellen ...
Kurz und gut mit der einer Tüte voll Zeugs und der hier den Laden verlassen.

Rute2 = Balzer Lagoona Angelrute Tele 80 / 2,70m WG 25-80g
Rolle = Balzer Lagoona 140 / 28'ger Schnur

Hoffe das reicht erst einmal.

Fischart ? Keine Ahnung, würde gerne alles mal fangen / testen.
Naja, bis aufs Fliegenfischen - dazu reichen meine motorischen Fähigkeiten noch lange nicht.

Habe mir noch schon mal das Buch "Die Fischerprüfung" von Lothar Witt geholt.
Noch einer eine Buchempfehlung?

Gelernt habe ich bis jetzt:
Nie in einem Angelbedarf etwas nachfragen - wird immer teuer. 

LG
Chris


----------



## ttemming (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln am 'tHilgelo (Meddosee)*

Hey Chris,

der Meddo See ist nicht der leichteste See zum fischen. Früher gehörte er ich zum Angelverein de Karper in Winterswijk. Heute ist er (gleub ich) für alle offen aber nur im Bereich vorm Campinplatz. Ist dort auf Schildern auch genau beschrieben.

Wenn du in der Gegend um Winterswijk auf Hecht angeln willst dann ist die Berkel gut geeignet. Nen bisschen feedern fürn Anfang ist es an der Slinge ganz gut.

Fals du mehr darüber wissen willst schreib kurz über PN...

Buchempfehlung: Die besten Angeltricks der Profis von Martin Wehrle

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## HAPE-1909 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln am 'tHilgelo (Meddosee)*

Hi,
na das - Dorsten kann man nicht mitlesen... 

Also zum Meddosee:

War mal zum gucken dort - der See ist echt schön - die Frage ist nur, wie es in der jetzigen Jahreszeit mit der Ruhe aussieht?
Am großen Strand und dem Grillplatz wird ne Menge los sein, Spaziergänger hat man aufgrund des Campingplatzes dort auch zu genüge... Also mir persönlich ist dort einfach zu viel Trubel - will da lieber in Ruhe am Wasser sitzen!
Zum Bestand ist zu sagen, das dort wohl Karpfen und Hechte gut vorhanden sein sollen (aber alles unbestätigt vom Hörensagen...)

Ich selbst angel vorwiegend auf Zander/Hecht/Barsch in NL - Aal ist ja leider gesperrt. 
Bin da selbst eher der gemütliche Ansitzangler, der dann halt am festen Ort aber auch mit der Spinnrute ein paar Würfe macht.

Bin meistens am Twenthe-Kanal angeln (liegt bei mir am nächsten), ab und an fahr ich auch zur Ijssel - meist dann aber über Nacht, da es mir für ein paar Stunden zu weit ist.


----------



## Chris- (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln am 'tHilgelo (Meddosee)*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Antworten.

Habe mir die Bücher "Die besten Angeltricks der Profis",
"Die 100 wichtigsten Angel-Antworten" und "Der Einsteigerkurs" 
von M.Wehrle gekauft. Habe also erst einmal genug zu lesen.

Werde mal versuchen an Fronleichnam was zu fangen.
Hoffentlich ist es dann nicht so überlaufen.

Brauch ich für Berkel oder Slinge noch eine Zusatzgenehmigung?

LG

Chris


----------



## HAPE-1909 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln am 'tHilgelo (Meddosee)*

Grau ist alle Theorie!

Angel in die Hand nehmen und losziehen! 

Puh gute Frage, kann dir jetzt auf Anhieb nicht sagen, wie es mit Slinge (gut für Hecht/Barsch) und Berkel aussieht.
War bisher an beiden Gewässern sporadisch mal angeln - ohne Zusatzerlaubnis.

Wie es aber in 2011 aussieht, kann ich dir nicht zu sagen bzw. will ich nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen!


----------



## ttemming (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln am 'tHilgelo (Meddosee)*

Zusatzerlaubnis wird für beide Gewässer nicht gebraucht.

Hecht funzt in der Berkel auch überall Hervorragend. 

Weißfisch ist nach meinen Erfahrungen in der Slinge besser aber es sind kleinere Fische zu erwarten als in der Berkel.

Gruß Thorsten


----------

